

Unreal Engine 4.1 Update Preview - neverminder
https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/41-update-preview

======
ThePinion
CryEngine, Steam, Unity (engine), LeadWerks, and now Unreal. We're getting
closer. This is beautiful :)

~~~
TillE
It's almost hard to believe how far Linux gaming has come just in the past,
what, two years?

I think it really started with the Humble Indie Bundle's mandatory Linux
support, accelerated with the help of Unity and Kickstarter, and really
achieved mainstream legitimacy with Steam. As long as the GPU manufacturers
cooperate and write good drivers, the future looks very bright indeed.

~~~
ThePinion
I think worldwide support/adaption of the Steam Machines will basically make
it so GPU manufacturers have really no choice but to write amazing Linux
drivers. If they don't then they'll more than likely be chosen less by
companies producing (yearly?) Steam Machines.

~~~
pachydermic
Unless they only write good custom drivers for hardware they know will be used
in Steam machines. Don't know of any reason why they'd do that, though... I'm
hopeful :)

Finally. The year of the Linux desktop is upon us!

~~~
kyrra
There won't be "known hardware" for steam machines[0]. They will allow AMD and
Nvidia video cards with no specifics about which cards will be allowed.

[0]
[http://store.steampowered.com/steamos/buildyourown](http://store.steampowered.com/steamos/buildyourown)

------
callesgg
Unfortionaly the unreal editor does not work.

Only deployment.

~~~
TillE
For now. One of the developers mentioned on Reddit that editor support is
planned for the future.

Plus, unlike Unity, you could theoretically port it yourself. Paying $20/month
gives you complete access to the source on GitHub, and they're going to start
accepting pull requests very soon.

~~~
socialist_coder
Eh? Isn't the github repo for the engine source only? AFAIK the editor would
still be closed source.

~~~
itemsix
The github repo contains the entire engine and editor source. The only thing
not included there is closed console support, which you have to ask for just
to ensure NDAs are in place. So, yes, you could in fact port it over to Linux.

------
shna
Say you have not history of game development, blank slate. Which one would you
choose to go with if you were a Mac owner?

~~~
felixgallo
It depends on your level of programming expertise and how deep you want to get
into the discipline, and what sort of games you want to make.

If you want to make 3d games for major platforms and are of moderate to high
programming talent, it's hard to beat Unity at this time. The Unity Asset
Store is an inexpensive source of great starter projects, temp assets, and
commonly needed libraries.

That said, making 3d games at all is deeply nontrivial and I wouldn't
recommend it as a solo hobby owing to the very large surface area (art,
design, game design, geometry, game logic, tooling, etc.). You can get to the
85% level in everything but modern consumers will be unsatisfied with the
quality.

For 2D, especially for getting to a shippable product, I might try LOVE or
Moai, although both of those are on shakier foundations support-wise. Don't
let anyone tell you having anything to do with Python.

------
jebblue
Good news, maybe I can open my UT3 box and play it soon.

------
Jupiterlyght
Can't wait to play UT99 on Mint

~~~
jiggy2011
UT99 has been playable on Linux since like _forever_.

~~~
pantalaimon
It's certainly not trivial to get it running on a current Linux distribution,
it's easier to just use wine.

